# Is there a glitter heat transfer paper for inkjets?



## roslynscloset (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello! I have a heat press and an epson 88 inkjet printer (durabrite inks). I am interested in using different colors of glitter paper for some simple designs that I have in mind. However, I cannot find such a thing anywhere and don't know if this even exists for an inkjet printer. Does anybody have any information or resources that they could pass my way? Thanks in advance!


Jodi


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

i don't think it exists. 

if they are simple designs, you can buy glitter plastisol ink sheets, hand trace or freehand your designs on them, cut them out by hand and use your heat press to apply.


when they are done, the glitter inks look very sparkly just like what you would get from a screen printer.


...dont know who sells it off hand. Sorry.


the same can be done with glitter foils.












:


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

You can get glitter vinyl, but I haven't heard of glitter inkjet transfers either.


----------



## roslynscloset (Apr 18, 2007)

I've been looking around for a long-time, and I don't think it exists. But I will look into the glitter vinyl...maybe thats what I need. Thank you for your reply.

Jodi


----------



## Downtowndesignz (Jul 29, 2010)

I can only think of glitter vinyl sorry!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

A glitter inkjet paper does not exist.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

one reason it does not exist...just think of what the glitter that falls off would do to the printer...


----------

